
Google's Adsense Leak - hsnewman
https://skimfeed.com/r.php?q=2tech&l=9220203&u=https%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2Fqh6Tta3h
======
recrudesce
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21977970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21977970)

Content was already posted and discussed in 2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7667976)

